# Dinosaurs Attack Trading Cards



## Starbeast (Mar 3, 2011)

*Dinosaurs Attack:*
*1988 Trading Cards*​ 
*The creators of the MARS ATTACKS card series made these weird, monsterous and disturbing cards!*​ 
*YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!*​ 






​


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 3, 2011)

*Dinosaurs*

Bonus Video​


----------

